# M1903 .30-06



## Mitch_RAGE (Dec 13, 2011)

Well, pops left me a new toy in his passing. I am the new proud owner of a springfield M1903 in .30-06. Question is where can i find parts for this thing. missing the reap sight aperature. Rifle is a sporterized NRA version dating back to the 30's-40's. I really want to put the old girl back together and shoot her. Any suggestions? Ive tried Fleabay already, with no luck.


----------



## marty dabney (Dec 31, 2011)

you can usually find what you need on gunbroker.just do a google search if you can't find hat you need on there.thats a good old gun


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

That's will be a good rifle, post some pics sometime I'd like to see it.


----------



## Mitch_RAGE (Dec 13, 2011)

pics coming tonight. missing a few items discovered the rear sight i was missing is a *Lyman Quarter-Minute Micrometer Rear Sight. *I am searching for a fair to good version of that now


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Lyman is stil in business, although I don't know if they still make that sight.
Google 1903 springfield parts I had quite a few places pop up.


----------



## Mitch_RAGE (Dec 13, 2011)

hope these turn out alright!


----------



## Mitch_RAGE (Dec 13, 2011)

youngdon said:


> Lyman is stil in business, although I don't know if they still make that sight.
> Google 1903 springfield parts I had quite a few places pop up.


I found a bunch of stuff just gonna have to research exactly what im missing and what comes with some of the items ive found.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Take it to a local gun show, there are always military collector guru's at them they can tell you a ton of stuff that you'll spend a lot of time looking for and some of which you may never find.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Mitch_RAGE said:


> Well, pops left me a new toy in his passing. I am the new proud owner of a springfield M1903 in .30-06.	Question is where can i find parts for this thing. missing the reap sight aperature. Rifle is a sporterized NRA version dating back to the 30's-40's. I really want to put the old girl back together and shoot her. Any suggestions? Ive tried Fleabay already, with no luck.


The 03s are great actions. Years ago, they were being parted out and actions could be bought for less than $100. Since then, people have figured out that the old guns are worth much more when complete. And, of course, today's prices reflect it.

I inherited one myself years ago, atlthough it had been customized with a .243 McGowan barrel and slicked-up action.

These guns are still used by the VFW honor guards and you may be able to get some help from your local veterans' club. The retired military men are well versed in their function, maintenance, etc.

Good luck and thanks for saving a piece of Americana.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Would love to have one in original condition. A friend of mine had one he inherited and it was such an awesome gun. Congrats and condolences at the same time. Good luck on your search. Love the gun BTW. Looks like you're gonna have some fun shooting !


----------



## Mitch_RAGE (Dec 13, 2011)

glenway said:


> Take it to a local gun show, there are always military collector guru's at them they can tell you a ton of stuff that you'll spend a lot of time looking for and some of which you may never find.


hadn't thought of that yet YD. deffinately going to do that though.

I just know im truely honored to have POPs gun. I do believe he got it from his dad who was a WWII Vet. only problem is I cant verify it. none of the uncles can remember it and his girls only remember it as there Dads old gun. research on the History of this beauty will take awhile but its worth it.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You're right about the research. I'll bet that there is a forum all about them.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Try this place some time.

http://m1903.com/odd1903/

or this one...

http://thefiringline.com/forums/showthread.php?t=310951


----------



## Mitch_RAGE (Dec 13, 2011)

Thanks youngdon. checked them both out. I know what i need and where to get it now. wish the old man was around to sit it when o get her put back together.


----------

